# Несколько проблем с аккордеоном



## Велес (15 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте!
Есть аккордеон Horch, недавно заметил, что внутри меха, что то перекатывается и стучит, разобрал, увидел две голосовых планки (не знаю их название), которые отпали, поставил назад (прижал пальцами), вроде стоят, но думаю, что долго так они не протянут. Как их нормально прикрепить на место?
Когда отсоединял правую часть от меха (она была приклеена на клей) заметил, что одно из трех креплений, которые держат правую часть с мехом, сорвано, то есть свое назначение не выполняло и держалось на вкрученном в нее болте,чем можно скрепить это крепление?Подходящего самореза под него у меня нету.
И чем герметично склеить правую часть с мехом, дабы оно не пропускало воздух (раньше оно было на клею, но склеил его не я)
Прошу простить, если не правильно что называю. Фото могу сделать и прислать. Спасибо


----------



## ugly (15 Мар 2019)

Велес написал(а):


> Есть аккордеон Horch, недавно заметил, что внутри меха, что то перекатывается и стучит, разобрал, увидел две голосовых планки (не знаю их название), которые отпали, поставил назад (прижал пальцами), вроде стоят, но думаю, что долго так они не протянут. Как их нормально прикрепить на место?


Это плохо, если две планки отвалились - за ними и остальные последуют в скором времени. Надо все перезаливать.



Велес написал(а):


> Когда отсоединял правую часть от меха (она была приклеена на клей) заметил, что одно из трех креплений, которые держат правую часть с мехом, сорвано, то есть свое назначение не выполняло и держалось на вкрученном в нее болте,чем можно скрепить это крепление?Подходящего самореза под него у меня нету.


Это в магазин за крепежом, сейчас проблем с шурупами и саморезами нет.



Велес написал(а):


> И чем герметично склеить правую часть с мехом, дабы оно не пропускало воздух(раньше оно было на клею, но склеил его не я)
> Прошу простить, если не правильно что называю. Фото могу сделать и прислать. Спасибо


Мех к полукорпусу? Уплотняется лайкой, но можно и оконным уплотнителем из пористой резины на самоклейке. Готового, конечно, не будет нужного профиля, но всегда можно отрезать лишнее...


----------



## Велес (15 Мар 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Это плохо, если две планки отвалились - за ними и остальные последуют в скором времени. Надо все перезаливать.
> 
> 
> Это в магазин за крепежом, сейчас проблем с шурупами и саморезами нет.
> ...


Ну если еще начнут отпадать, то буду искать мастера.
С поиском саморезов проблем думаю не будет, но вот боюсь его сверлить, там дыра от предыдущего самореза большая и думаю, если взять немного побольше, то просверлю насквозь.
Так точно, там в месте стыка меха с полукорпусом (внутри) есть немного ткани мягкой, не могу определить, из чего, но она не помогает. Но клейка лайкой или уплотнителем будет получше клея? Просто таких материалов у меня нету, придется заказывать.


----------



## ugly (15 Мар 2019)

Насквозь наружу? Можно и винт с гайкой использовать...
Я так понимаю, это Хорьх с широкой рамкой меха, полукорпус входит внутрь рамки. Не знаком с такой конструкцией, так что советовать не буду.


----------



## Велес (15 Мар 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Насквозь наружу? Можно и винт с гайкой использовать...
> Я так понимаю, это Хорьх с широкой рамкой меха, полукорпус входит внутрь рамки. Не знаком с такой конструкцией, так что советовать не буду.


Да, там до края примерно 5 мм, может меньше. Да, все так и есть, могу сделать фото, правда не сегодня.


----------



## gerborisov (16 Мар 2019)

Склеивать полукорпус, снова - нельзя. Нужно восстанавливать. Сделать "дёшево и сердито" не получится. Инструмент побывал в руках горе мастера. Переделывать всегда сложнее, дольше и дороже.


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Склеивать полукорпус, снова - нельзя. Нужно восстанавливать. Сделать "дёшево и сердито" не получится. Инструмент побывал в руках горе мастера. Переделывать всегда сложнее, дольше и дороже.


Есть ли какой либо учебник/видео/статья в интернете, что да как делать?
Мастер в городе один, и последний раз, он у него побывал. Я тогда отдал ему инструмент на ремонт, когда уменя в левой части все кнопки ушли внутрь. Но дело он свое сделал однако.


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Мар 2019)

Велес написал(а):


> что да как делать?


Если решите делать сами- рекомендую первые 4-5 инструментов отремонтировать бросовых, а уж потом браться за тот, на котором хотите играть. Придёт понимание, какое оборудование и инструмент нужно купить и изготовить, какие расходники запасать. . Да, и ремонт на коленке подручными средствами- путь в никуда.


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Если решите делать сами- рекомендую первые 4-5 инструментов отремонтировать бросовых, а уж потом браться за тот, на котором хотите играть. Придёт понимание, какое оборудование и инструмент нужно купить и изготовить, какие расходники запасать. . Да, и ремонт на коленке подручными средствами- путь в никуда.


Прийдется искать таки мастера. 
Я сам то просто люблю играть, и в его "внутренности" первый раз залез.


----------



## ugly (16 Мар 2019)

В принципе указанный Хорьх 50х годов в подобном состоянии тоже подпадает под понятие "бросовый".


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2019)

Велес написал(а):


> Есть ли какой либо учебник/видео/статья в интернете, что да как делать?
> Мастер в городе один, и последний раз, он у него побывал. Я тогда отдал ему инструмент на ремонт, когда уменя в левой части все кнопки ушли внутрь. Но дело он свое сделал однако.








GoldAccordion.com - аккордеон и баян


GoldAccordion.com - ноты для аккордеона, ноты для баяна, минусовки для акордеона, минусовки для баяна




forum.mirbajana.com




читайте и будет Вам счастье


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

vev написал(а):


> GoldAccordion.com - аккордеон и баян
> 
> 
> GoldAccordion.com - ноты для аккордеона, ноты для баяна, минусовки для акордеона, минусовки для баяна
> ...


Спасибо большое)


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> В принципе указанный Хорьх 50х годов в подобном состоянии тоже подпадает под понятие "бросовый".


Разве тот, что у меня 50х?


----------



## ugly (16 Мар 2019)

Может, и ошибаюсь, но в начале 60х мастерская Хорьх влилась в Вельтмейстер...
Даже если и 60х - это не сильно моложе.
Хотя, их могли под этим названием выпускать и позже.


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Может, и ошибаюсь, но в начале 60х мастерская Хорьх влилась в Вельтмейстер...
> Даже если и 60х - это не сильно моложе.
> Хотя, их могли под этим названием выпускать и позже.


Ну Хорьх со мной почти 8лет) Помню на нем, сзади была рамочка с надписями, завтра когда буду пытаться клеить на первое время, посмотрю. Может и дата изготовления будет) 
А вот если например склеить полукорпус с мехом герметиком? Или бредовая идея?
Завтра думаю на первое время клеем склеить его, пока буду искать уплотнитель


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2019)

Велес, 

не надо делать дурацких телодвижений!!!... Остановитесь... Почитайте Мир баяна. Зачем портить вещи?


----------



## ugly (16 Мар 2019)

Зачем клеить, если его потом всё равно разбирать придётся? Он на винтах держаться должен...
Уплотнитель оконный можно, на самоклейке (лайку всё равно быстро не найти). Есть такой белый или коричневый, размер и профиль подбирать по месту, да и обрезать придётся.
Здесь на форуме было про Хорьхи, в том числе и как разбирать, даже гуглом находится, но после обновления темы съехали...
Там три винта под ажуркой по передней стенке, вкручиваются они как раз в такие кронштейны, один из которых у Вас отвалился. А задняя стенка крепится на упорах.


----------



## andrey.p6 (16 Мар 2019)

Велес написал(а):


> Есть ли какой либо учебник/видео/статья в интернете, что да как делать?
> Мастер в городе один, и последний раз, он у него побывал. Я тогда отдал ему инструмент на ремонт, когда уменя в левой части все кнопки ушли внутрь. Но дело он свое сделал однако.


Есть видео на Ютубе "Ремонт. Замена уплотнения между мехом и полу-корпусом баяна, аккордеона". Там всё подробно рассказать".


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2019)

andrey.p6, 
Андрей, все так, но наиболее профессиональный форум - форум Жени Новикова. Он как раз для рукастых создан. Лучше сразу на него залезть. Да, он много раз падал последнее время, но все равно, он остается наиболее интересным ресурсом для получения знаний по ремонту


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Зачем клеить, если его потом всё равно разбирать придётся? Он на винтах держаться должен...
> Уплотнитель оконный можно, на самоклейке (лайку всё равно быстро не найти). Есть такой белый или коричневый, размер и профиль подбирать по месту, да и обрезать придётся.
> Здесь на форуме было про Хорьхи, в том числе и как разбирать, даже гуглом находится, но после обновления темы съехали...
> Там три винта под ажуркой по передней стенке, вкручиваются они как раз в такие кронштейны, один из которых у Вас отвалился. А задняя стенка крепится на упорах.


Хорошо, тогда буду искать уплотнитель. В интернете нашел, вот такой уплотнитель (см. фото). Стоит заказывать?
Завтра еще поищу в моем городе.


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Велес,
> 
> не надо делать дурацких телодвижений!!!... Остановитесь... Почитайте Мир баяна. Зачем портить вещи?


Не буду. На форуме "Мир баяна" нашел схожую тему, у человека такая же проблема с герметичностью, как у меня.
Там ему посоветовали уплотнитель из пористой резины для окон/дверей. Такой же совет с уплотнителем дал мне пользователь, с ником Ugly. Буду искать уплотнитель.


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Зачем клеить, если его потом всё равно разбирать придётся? Он на винтах держаться должен...
> Уплотнитель оконный можно, на самоклейке (лайку всё равно быстро не найти). Есть такой белый или коричневый, размер и профиль подбирать по месту, да и обрезать придётся.
> Здесь на форуме было про Хорьхи, в том числе и как разбирать, даже гуглом находится, но после обновления темы съехали...
> Там три винта под ажуркой по передней стенке, вкручиваются они как раз в такие кронштейны, один из которых у Вас отвалился. А задняя стенка крепится на упорах.


Вот фото


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Есть видео на Ютубе "Ремонт. Замена уплотнения между мехом и полу-корпусом баяна, аккордеона". Там всё подробно рассказать".


Сейчас поищу, спасибо.


----------



## ugly (16 Мар 2019)

Типа такого. А зачем заказывать? Он в хозмагах на метраж продаётся... Обычно подходит профиль "Е", только отрезать по ширине. Лучше профиль "L", но я такого не встречал в продаже.


----------



## Велес (16 Мар 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Типа такого. А зачем заказывать? Он в хозмагах на метраж продаётся... Обычно подходит профиль "Е", только отрезать по ширине. Лучше профиль "L", но я такого не встречал в продаже.


Это на случай, если у нас не найду) Хотя это мало вероятно, но пусть будет как вариант.


----------

